

A Complete iOS 8 Course with Swift - nsp
http://bitfountain.io/course/complete-ios8/?couponCode=launch&src=hn

======
arntzel
Hi everyone, my name is Eliot and I created the complete iOS 8 course with
Swift. I have a passion for all things Apple and I'm super excited about the
latest changes to iOS.

If you have any questions i'll be checking in on this thread during the day
along with the co-creator John Nichols.

If you are unsure about the platform or our style of teaching you can register
for our iOS 7 course for free which is taught in Objective-C:
[http://bitfountain.io/course/the-complete-ios-7-course-
learn...](http://bitfountain.io/course/the-complete-ios-7-course-learn-by-
building-14-apps/?couponCode=COUPON111677)

I'm also available on twitter: @EliotArntz or by email eliot@bitfountain.io

~~~
wil421
Would you recommend taking the iOS7 course before the iOS8?

I do some mobile web development and I was looking to learn about native iOS
app dev.

~~~
arntzel
This course was designed for students with 0 programming knowledge. While I
agree Objective-C can give you a deeper understanding of coding iOS feel free
to jump right into this course especially since this will be easier to follow
with the current tools. Plus learning the latest thing is always more fun.

~~~
jack_jennings
I wondered what level this was designed for and didn't see that information at
first glance (found it after seeing this comment). It might be a good idea to
specify higher up on the page or under a separate header? I imagine that's
information a lot of people are looking for…

~~~
nicholjs
Absolute beginners to coding and people experienced technologies other than
iOS.

------
ryanb
I can vouch that these guys create great courses - I completed their iOS7
programming one and it was fantastic. Eliot is super accessible too, if you
have questions.

~~~
herman5
Echoing Ryan's point. I'm on the last section of Eliot's previous course
([http://bitfountain.io/course/the-complete-ios-7-course-
learn...](http://bitfountain.io/course/the-complete-ios-7-course-learn-by-
building-14-apps)) and will be enrolling in this once I finish. Start to
finish, the material has been extremely helpful!

------
munk801
Hey Eliot,

How accessible is this for people with a CS background? Is this targeted
specifically for beginners? I don't have a lot of background with iOS but have
a CS background. Would prefer to go more into the nitty gritty rather than
just talking about variables :)

~~~
nicholjs
We always learn CS fundamental in the context of building real apps, so you'll
always be in the nitty gritty of the SDK. You just won't struggle with the
fundamental concepts.

